# basement filling



## timdogs (Mar 9, 2007)

i have a basement with continuous water problems.
the engineer wants the basement filled with 3 feet of dirt compacted at 6" intervals and a 4" slab on top, i know i can pump the concrete, but is there any easy way to get all the dirt down there, if anyone has tackled this situation before any suggestions or advice will be greatley appreciated


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Electric conveyor, or chute through a basement window.


----------



## Aman (Jul 15, 2007)

Conveyor and pump are the only ways in my knowledge..Thats also not that difficult i guess


----------



## csyvk (Mar 3, 2007)

Load a conc. truck w/pea gravel & water and chute or pump it in place. Works fine & gives you a good compact base whe the water drains out.

Regards, 

CK


----------

